# Gas mask Mil Surp $12.98 for 2



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Military Surplus Czech Gas Mask CM3 2 for 1 | BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices!

They say this is a one day say. These are cheaper then a Halloween mask and actually work.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal. Free shipping also.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Free shipping?
I see a $9.99 shipping charge when adding to the cart.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I did not go to the link. Are extra filters available? Mask is useless without filters.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Free shipping?
> I see a $9.99 shipping charge when adding to the cart.


Ah, promo code at the top! Just spotted it.

Very nice!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a "code" presented on the web page; when you enter the code it wipes out the shipping 

PS I have not done business with them before, but for this I gave them a shot.



Kauboy said:


> Free shipping?
> I see a $9.99 shipping charge when adding to the cart.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Comes with one I didn't see others or extras. Also comes with pouch.



rice paddy daddy said:


> I did not go to the link. Are extra filters available? Mask is useless without filters.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did not go to the link. Are extra filters available? Mask is useless without filters.


Proper filters for what conditions is the trick.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd spend the extra $$$$ on the Israeli masks, they use the standard 40mm NATO filter


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bought 2 for $25. Hopefully I understood it right, and that's 4 total masks.

We'll see.

I can't pass up 4 masks for $25.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Careful reading says filters are likely expired. I assume these are actual military surplus kits as they were packaged for issue way back whenever.

Seems to use the same filter as all the other masks of the era. Should be readily available.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They would likely work for grinding Fiberglass and sanding off boat bottom paint.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try them for the price. If I don't like them my mom is always having a garage sale. If they are a total fail I'll send one to the ex wife.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

and CS gas...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Seems like a reasonable price. If anyone sees one of these at a fair price, please let me know...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd prefer the yug or the czech versions... easier to shoulder a rifle without the can front and center.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If it doesn't save my life, can I return it for a refund?


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine arrived today. I wasn't really expecting much but, I'm happy to be a little surprised. They all looked like they had never been used. The filters are past expired date (expected) but, appear new as well. I have a small goatee and it still sealed pretty darn well. I will be looking for filters so, if you find them somewhere let me know. Considering I buy most things in lots of 4 these are a pretty good deal if filters can be found. I'd give them a 7.5 on the 10 scale. 

Another plus was when I tried one on it scared the shit out of Dave (not their real names). muwhahahaha


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They fit snug, and if you don't take the plug out of the filter you won't get a breath


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Agree if anyone finds filters please advise.



Quip said:


> Mine arrived today. I wasn't really expecting much but, I'm happy to be a little surprised. They all looked like they had never been used. The filters are past expired date (expected) but, appear new as well. I have a small goatee and it still sealed pretty darn well. I will be looking for filters so, if you find them somewhere let me know. Considering I buy most things in lots of 4 these are a pretty good deal if filters can be found. I'd give them a 7.5 on the 10 scale.
> 
> Another plus was when I tried one on it scared the shit out of Dave (not their real names). muwhahahaha


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mine haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Me neither and I ordered before posting.....no offense


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Quip said:


> Mine arrived today. I wasn't really expecting much but, I'm happy to be a little surprised. They all looked like they had never been used. The filters are past expired date (expected) but, appear new as well. I have a small goatee and it still sealed pretty darn well. I will be looking for filters so, if you find them somewhere let me know. Considering I buy most things in lots of 4 these are a pretty good deal if filters can be found. I'd give them a 7.5 on the 10 scale.
> 
> Another plus was when I tried one on it scared the shit out of Dave (not their real names). muwhahahaha


Have you tried eye glasses inside?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Have you tried eye glasses inside?


I wouldn't even think of trying


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I tried searching for this mask to get some history. The only place I've found it sold so far is asking $60 and labels it "rare".
The gasmasks.net database labels them the same, and includes this:


> *TYPE: *Ochranná Maska CM-3*TRANSLATION: *Protective Mask CM-3*ALIASES: *n/a*DATE: *c. 1960s*FREQUENCY:* Rare*USAGE:* Czech. Republic*FUNCTION: *Military/Civilian*LMàG REFERENCE CODE: *CZ-019*NOTES:* This Czech, mask is very similar to the Polish MC-1, which was most likely a licensed copy of the
> CM-3. The mask used a simple design with a 40mm drum type filter canister in the snout position.


The 40mm designation seems to be the threading.
Since 40 is very common, these might take newer filters just fine.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Agree if anyone finds filters please advise.


Direct Shopping Center: Gas Mask Filter

Unsure of thread??
It looks like mine from the package
I have a 80-1-84 code on mine

CZECH REPUBLIC

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20121031120556AAUtdjI


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

One is going in my bag. With a AR Pistol,few hundred rounds,some mags,a chest rig, plate carrier, kabar,energy bars, hydration carrier................

At least 40 lbs worth


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> They fit snug, and if you don't take the plug out of the filter you won't get a breath


That gave me a flash back. 
Army basic training. Running a mile in fatigues, combat boots, web gear, carrying an M14, and wearing a gas mask.:glee:

Wasn't any co-ed reduced standards back in the day.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Direct Shopping Center: Gas Mask Filter
> 
> Unsure of thread??
> It looks like mine from the package
> ...


Aqua, that link states NATO, and NATO standard is 40mm. Those cans should work fine. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!

My masks were waiting for me when I got home.
Additional good news, they aren't as old as I thought.
The original manufacture stamp on the masks says "7-1-1968" and the rubber mold has "68" in a circle. There is another stamp that says "16-APR-2004". Not sure if that second one is some inspection date.
The cans have an even later date stamp, than the mask's original, of "11-1989".
They appear to be in excellent condition, seal well, and only the smallest fleck of rust on part of one of the eye rings.
For $6+ a piece, they're a steal.
If the cans Aqua linked to fit, which it looks like they would, then these would be fully functional and safe masks for less than $15 a pop.
Pictures soon to follow.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not taken mine out of the plastic bags just yet, will soon, but mine were waiting for me at the porch today as well. Packaging was excellent. $12.98 for 2 was all I'd want to spend on masks but very glad I did.



Kauboy said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
> 
> My masks were waiting for me when I got home.
> Additional good news, they aren't as old as I thought.
> ...


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I showed them to my son. He thought they were pretty good and added they could be tried out the next time we have cornbread and chili night.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Quip there


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pictures, as promised.

Box contents: (two catalogs, one thank you card, one $5 off coupon not pictured, and 4 bags with masks)








One bag with mask, carry pouch, and filter can:








Contents of one bag, mask and can inside pouch:








All parts displayed:








Exterior molded symbols: (I think the "68" is the manufactured year, no idea about the "5")








Hit my pic limit per post... continued below...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Interior "1968" stamp: (another mask showed an un-smudged "7-1-1968" stamp)








Interior "2004" stamp: (possibly an inspection date???)








Markings on filter can: (clearly visible "11.1968" date stamp)








I'm super happy with this purchase. Let's pray I'll never need them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Found these filter in 40mm thread $15 each or 5 for $50, vacuum packed, 2002 date, supposedly good for 20 years.
NBC 40mm Gas Mask Filter 381 - Swedish Made NATO issued NBC Rated Gas Mask Filter - Keepshooting®


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I only got one magazine and no 5%coopun


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I only got one magazine and no 5%coopun


Booo....
And it was only $5 off a $50 order, not 5%... if that matters.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Heads Up Everyone!!'

Another forum a person posted he became ill after breathing thru the filter that came with his mask. He is fine now, but believes dated filters can be dangerous. You might want to wait until you get unexpired filters for these....sorry &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Please describe the illness. Was it confirmed that the filter caused it?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The poster, on another forum, believed he inhaled chromium from the dated filter. He said he was sick to his stomach, burning eyes, and the symptoms lasted 90 minutes. I don't know how he confirms it, and I'm just passing along the data.



Kauboy said:


> Please describe the illness. Was it confirmed that the filter caused it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> The poster, on another forum, believed he inhaled chromium from the dated filter. He said he was sick to his stomach, burning eyes, and the symptoms lasted 90 minutes. I don't know how he confirms it, and I'm just passing along the data.


I read a post online stating that chromium has not been used in filters since 1970. If your filters are dated after this time, they should be completely void of chromium.
Mine came dated 1989.

In fact, Aqua linked to it in a previous post: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20121031120556AAUtdjI


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have about ten of these set aside. They run the 2 for ones with free shipping every few months. I figure $50 for 10 "something is better than nothing" is OK while I save my pennies for the real deal MSA's.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have about ten of these set aside. They run the 2 for ones with free shipping every few months. I figure $50 for 10 "something is better than nothing" is OK while I save my pennies for the real deal MSA's.


Hey Mosinator.....please tell a little about yourself and why you are here, in the Intro Tread after reading the forum rules. You will get a much warmer welcome here by doing so. Or as you would say ....... "Learn to do something right and then do it right every time."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IMO, if you plan to get a mask, make sure that it takes 40MM nato standard filters.
There are plenty of the nato filters out there, and they are hermetically sealed.
Even if out of date, they will work against tear gasses, which is the most likely agents to encounter.
Make sure you know how to use it if you get one.
A plus is if you get one with a drinking unit installed and a canteen adaptor.
US M17's and the Israeli ones have it.
Ex Military guys should already know.
Oh yeah, no beards allowed with then, will not seal.
There are frames available for those who need corrective lenses.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

After reading the post of chromium inhalation, the chrome would not have an immediate effect if present.
I have inhaled powdered chromic acid technical several times while filling the plating tank, no immediate noticeable effect, long term???.
If the filters are not sealed, do not use them, bacterial growth can occur in the felting media.
That could have been the problem.
Mask production dates are usually cast into the rubber in a circle with dots for dating, easy enough to decode.
Rubber stamp inked dates are inspection dates.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Copy that A Watchman. Found this thread when researching these masks I have loaded up on. Finally a prepper forum with some regular activity. Thanks.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

CH Kadels running a BOGO on these again today. I hope it's ok to post a link in threads.

Military Surplus Czech Gas Mask CM3 | CHKadels.com | Survival & Camping Gear


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> CH Kadels running a BOGO on these again today. I hope it's ok to post a link in threads.
> 
> Military Surplus Czech Gas Mask CM3 | CHKadels.com | Survival & Camping Gear


Perfectly fine!
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

